
Ask HN: Building Jarvis for Learning? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I’ve been thinking it could be cool to build a modular system that helps you do work like write code, check emails, learn, take notes.<p>One interesting function I’ve been thinking about is automated anki flash card drilling, I.e it checks notes you specify and randomly drills you.<p>Another interesting feature would be including a Question Answering model to access your knowledge base in a conversational way.<p>Is there anything like this out there? Preferable open source and extensible?<p>It’s almost like a high level operating system for learning and work!
======
orliesaurus
This sounds pretty cool! Like an alexa skill that you can load up with various
modules depending on what you're trying to achieve?

~~~
hsikka
Yeah you nailed it!

